# 93% Glitch charging **FIX**



## RootDatDevice (Dec 22, 2013)

Hello N7 users!

Recently i had a 93% and not going higher bug/glitch.

For those who has this issue, follow my steps!

1. Boot your n7 into bootloader
2. Go to "Power off" DO NOT SELECT
3. Select it, with the AC ready, as soon you plug it in, you will see Charging icon, thats ok!
4. Let it charge 24 hours, and boot it up!

Sent from my Nexus 7 using RootzWiki


----------

